# Savings to be made if buying a car in the North



## maccs (2 Jan 2012)

Hi,

were thinking of upgrading our car now in the next couple of months and strongly considering buying in the North of Ireland, we havent decided if we'll go for a brand new car or a second hand (couple of years old).

Would welcome advice into what potential savings could be made and what costs we need to figure in when doing the sums and comparing prices of similar cars/model prices between the South and the North.

appreciate advice of this matter


----------



## mandelbrot (3 Jan 2012)

Well if you're buying a 2nd hand diesel, in the north rather than mainland UK, be aware that the use of laundered fuel is much greater up there, and therefore the risk of buying a car with a damaged engine is increased.

Having said that my current car (of 18 mths / 45000 miles) spent its first 3 years as a fleet car in England, and it's been an absolute dream to own, so I'm not advising you against your proposed course of action!


----------



## chrisboy (3 Jan 2012)

If you buy a car new, or less than 6 months old, or with less than 6000 kms on it, you will have to pay vat on it, on top of the vrt..


----------



## griswold (4 Jan 2012)

I saved a bundle buying an ex rental (1yr old, 8000miles) in the North. Bought it thru Ford Direct. It had been rented in the UK mainland.

Well worth it. No trouble since.


----------

